# Windows 10 will not finish download



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Tried to download Get Win 10 app 3 times but it appeared that nothing had happened each time.
Made the Media USB and tried downloading Win 10 that way. I think it made it to 31% . The last time I checked, it had stopped, download screen was gone and there was no error message.
Checked download file and found 3 downloads of Get Win 10 app so I tried installing from the first download. It quit too, can't remember when but I think it was around 41%, after more than 6 hours, could have been much longer, I do not know because I went to bed.
Tried again the next day. this time it went for 12 hours. It was finally at 71%, then it stayed there for 3 hours. I checked half an hour later and it had stopped.
Each time the download screen was gone and there was no error message.
Can anyone help? This is very frustrating!
Darlene


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Which antivirus package are you using? I've upgraded quite a few machines now to Win 10, and I've found with some of them that either disabling or uninstalling the antivirus package was required to upgrade successfully. One other weird issue I had was a stalled upgrade which would only complete if I disconnected the Ethernet cable during the upgrade process.


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

I am using Microsoft Security Essentials.
we have a wireless connection.
I have heard some people suggest to also disable the firewall. Would you suggest that too?
Darlene


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

I turned off Microsoft Essentials and tried to run Get Windows again. I get an error message that setup could not be run. Closed everything down and restarted computer as instructed in error message. Still getting the same message.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm am not too clear on how you are trying to download. But, have you looked in the Control panel - updates to see if the file is waiting there for installation?


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Signed up to get Windows10 when the offer first came out. On my laptop I got the notification that I could download it just last week, more than a year after I had signed up. That went fine and it is working well on my laptop.
Never got the notice on my desktop so I did some research. Found out that I could download "Get Win 10". Computer showed that it was downloading but it did not open and I could not find it when it was done downloading. think at that point I tried to download it again with the same results.
The website said you could create a USB Media....???? can't remember what it was called. Did that and tried from it. The file opened up and ran for hours....over 9 I think, That stalled at about 31%
At this point I thought to look in my Download file. I have 3 copied of "Get Win 10". Tried to install from that. the installation ran for over 12 hours this time and stalled at 71%.
Like I said in the first posting, I am not getting any error messages, my computer sleeps and when woken it is on the home screen.
Now when I try to run the "get win10" file in the download file I get the error mentioned above.
Not sure what update you are talking about, I do not see a place for updates in the control panel


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Whats the make and model # of your desktop computer?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

"Not sure what update you are talking about, I do not see a place for updates in the control panel"

There may be some confusion here. If you are on the desktop, I assumed you were still in an earlier OS? (Win 7/8.1) In that case, the Control panel - Windows updates should be available, and will show that the update for win 10 is ready to install?


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

The computer is a Hewlett-Packard Model is 100-5052


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

On the laptop I just suddenly got a pop up that said Windows 10 was available. I assume from your post that means there would have been some kind of update in Windows update that allowed me to download it.
The desktop never gave me that option. I was told that you do not have to wait for Microsoft, you could just go on line yourself. I went on line and got something called "Get Windows 10"
Would the windows update be called "get windows 10"


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you don't want to wait. go and download the Media Creation Tool. ( search via Google ) Run it and it will create an ISO file. Then right click on the ISO and choose Burn Image to DVD. Then, run setup from the DVD ( don't boot with it ).


----------



## ldarlene (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry, did not notice this earlier. I download the Media Creation Tool onto a USB rather than burning it to a DVD. We moved in Sept and I have no idea where my stack of them went.
Had problems with using the tool. Whatever I did from the USB I got the screen that told me it was getting ready...then the screen that said it was downloading. Only got to 31%... or somewhere around there.
Just to clarify.... I did the Media Creation Tool thing way back in the beginning.... see my first post.


----------

